# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  ΦΟΥΡΝΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΚΥΜΑΤΩΝ DELONGHI

## gponiris

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Ενας φιλος μου μου εδωσε εναν φουρνο μικροκυματων delonghi mw314m.
Επειδη του πεταξε σπιθες φοβηθηκε και μου τον εδωσε να τον διαγνωσω εν λογω οικονομικης κρισης.
Σαν μικρομαστορακος,μου μπηκε το δαιμονιο να τον ανοιξω και να βγαλω μερικες φωτο να μου πειτε μηπως ξερετε αν εχει κατι και αν επισκευαζεται,γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα.
Παντως να ενημερωσω οτι τολμησα να τον βαλω στην πριζα για 10δευτερα και δουλευε κανονικα,αφου μου ζεστανε ενα ποτηρι νερο(Φοβηθηκα να τον δοκιμασω παραπανω γιατι ειδα οτι εκει που ειναι καμενο του παιδιου στον δικο μου φουρνο εχει ενα μεταλλικο ελασμα και δεν ηξερα αν το ειχε και ο αλλος φουρνος).
Καμια βοηθεια?
IMG0068A.jpgIMG0069A.jpgIMG0070A.jpg

----------


## gponiris

:Huh:  δεν γνωριζει κανενας??  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 
Τουλαχιστον γνωριζει κανεις αν το μεταλλικο ελασμα που ειναι σαν φυλλο αλουμινοχαρτου ειναι απαραιτητο σε φουρνο μικροκυματων? 
Πως μπορω να μαθω αν υπηρχε ελασμα σε αυτο το φουρνακι?

υγ.Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι στις φωτο που εβγαλα,οι 2 πρωτες ειναι το μαγκνετον στο εσωτερικο του φουρνου και η τελευταια φωτο ειναι μεσα απο το πορτακι του φουρνου στο δεξι τμημα που υπαρχει και ο φωτισμος(διακρινεται το καψιμο)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Είναι απαραίτητη η μίκα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ρώτα τον φίλο σου την μέρα που σπινθήρισε τι είχε βάλει μέσα ... και σε μένα έχει συμβεί σπινθηρισμός σε μεγάλη έκταση επειδή έβαλα λάθος σκεύη μέσα ... έκτοτε λειτουργεί καλά.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ισχύει κιαυτό Πέτρο, αλλά η μίκα είναι καμμένη πρέπει να αλλάξει. και καθαρισμ'ος κοιλότητας

----------


## ezizu

Καθάρισε καλά το μαυρισμένο σημείο στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου και αν έχει φύγει το χρώμα ,ξανά βάψε το σημείο εκείνο, τοπικά, με την κατάλληλη μπογιά  και κάνε τις δοκιμές σου.Λογικά εφόσον σου ζέστανε νερό ,θα λειτουργήσει. Αν υπήρχε μίκα μπροστά από την magnetοn και έχει καεί, να τοποθετήσεις καινούργια.
Απαγορεύεται να μπαίνει μέσα στο χώρο του φούρνου, οποιοδήποτε μεταλλικό αντικείμενο,( εννοείται κατά την λειτουργία με μικροκύματα).
 Ακόμα και ένα χρυσό σχέδιο πάνω σε ένα πιάτο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να προκαλέσει σπινθηρισμό και να δημιουργήσει ζημιά.

----------

gponiris (18-06-13)

----------


## gponiris

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας παιδια.Μου δινετε κουραγιο  :Smile:  Τον καθαρισμο θα τον αναλαβω εγω.Με τι υλικα προτεινετε να τον κανω?Με skotch bright?Δεν θελω να του βγαλω το χρωμα και του φανει το μεταλλο. Που μπορω να βρω τη μικα στην αγορα(ξερετε κανενα μαγαζι γαλατσι-πατησια μερια) και πως μπορω να μαθω αν οντως ειχε μικα μεσα(ο φιλος μου ειχε πανικοβληθει και δεν θυμαται αν ειχε μικα γιατι μου ειπε οτι η μανα του εβαλε αλουμινενια συσκευασια μεσα και ανατιναχτηκαν ολα εκει μεσα..ελεος δηλαδη....)? Aληθεια,υπαρχουν φουρνοι μικροκυματων χωρις μικα?

----------


## bchris

Αυτο με την απαγορευση μεταλλικων αντικειμενων μεσα στον φουρνο, δεν ειναι απολυτο.

Στους σχετικα καινουργιους φουρνους πχ με πολλα Watt, δεν μπορεις να βαλεις σκετο ενα ποτηρι νερο να το ζεστανεις. Συνισταται να βαλεις κι ενα κουταλακι μεσα στο νερο για ν`απορροφηση προφανως μερος της ενεργειας.

----------


## ezizu

Χρήστο από όσο γνωρίζω τα μεταλλικά αντικείμενα δεν απορροφούν τα μικροκύματα.
Αν τα απορροφούν,τότε γιατί (στους παλιούς έστω φούρνους) δημιουργούνταν  σπινθηρισμός (και ζημιά κάποιες φορές ), όταν έμπαινε κάποιο μεταλλικό αντικείμενο στο εσωτερικό τους ,κατά την λειτουργία των μικροκυμάτων;

Υ.Γ. Αυτό που γράφεις ,για τους καινούργιους φούρνους με μεγάλη ισχύ,δεν το γνωρίζω ,αλλά τουλάχιστον σε επαγγελματικούς φούρνους μικροκυμάτων ( μεγαλύτερης ισχύος εννοείται από τους οικιακούς ),γνωρίζω ότι υπήρχε και για αυτούς η απαγόρευση, για οποιοδήποτε μεταλλικό (μη κατάλληλο για χρήση μικροκυμάτων) αντικείμενο εντός του φούρνου, κατά την λειτουργία των μικροκυμάτων.

----------


## bchris

Ισως οχι τα μικροκυματα, αλλα την θερμοτητα απο το υγρο.

Για παραδειγμα, στον φουρνο του αδερφου μου που θυμαμαι, εχει επανω ενα σημαδι (μια κουπα με ενα κουταλακι μεσα) που σημαινει οτι αν βαλεις να ζεστανεις νερο/υγρο να βαλεις και το κουταλακι μεσα.

----------


## ezizu

Η εταιρία προτείνει να βάλει το κουταλάκι μέσα στο ποτήρι ,για να επωφεληθεί από την θερμότητα που θα αναπτυχθεί στο μέταλλο (το οποίο έχει εννοείται το κατάλληλο σχήμα ,επιφάνεια κ.λ.π.), ώστε να διαδοθεί η θερμότητα πιο ομοιόμορφα μέσα στο υγρό.

Με δύο λόγια συμβαίνει το εξής:
Το μέταλλο λειτουργεί, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, σαν κεραία  μέσα στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου μικροκυμάτων ,με κίνδυνο ανάπτυξης  υψηλής τάσης και δημιουργίας ηλεκτρικού τόξου, με καταστροφικά αποτελέσματα κάποιες φορές. Έχει να κάνει βέβαια και με το σχήμα του μεταλλικού αντικειμένου (αν είναι μυτερό, με ακμές κ.ο.κ. υπάρχει αυξημένος κίνδυνος ανάπτυξης ηλεκτρικού τόξου),την επιφάνεια του κ.λ.π. Υπάρχουν μεταλλικά αντικείμενα που μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν με ασφάλεια εντός του φούρνου, κατά την λειτουργία των μικροκυμάτων , όπως π.χ. η σκάρα μαγειρέματος που έχουν κάποιοι φούρνοι από το εργοστάσιο, ή το κουταλάκι που αναφέρεις στην δική σου περίπτωση  κ.λ.π. 
Αλλά επειδή δεν μπορεί ο κάθε χρήστης να ξέρει, αν το μεταλλικό αντικείμενο που θα τοποθετήσει στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου έχει το κατάλληλο σχήμα, την κατάλληλη  επιφάνεια κ.λ.π. , ούτως ώστε να δημιουργηθεί ή όχι ηλεκτρικό τόξο, ούτε εννοείται μπορεί να κάνει πειράματα, υπάρχει ένας γενικός κανόνας,που λέει,για λόγους ασφαλείας, να μην τοποθετούνται μεταλλικά αντικείμενα εντός του φούρνου όταν αυτός λειτουργεί με μικροκύματα ,εκτός βέβαια από αυτά που προτείνει σαφέστατα η κατασκευάστρια εταιρία .
Πιστεύω ότι και στο manual του φούρνου ,που χρησιμοποιεί ο αδελφός σου,θα έχει τέτοια ειδοποίηση, για τα μεταλλικά αντικείμενα γενικώς .

Διάβασε και εδώ κάποια service manuals που βρήκα τυχαία, με γρήγορο ψάξιμο στο internet:

http://www.candy.gr/pdf/microwave_CMW201M.pdf

http://www.morris.gr/uploadimages/ma..._IM_GR_web.pdf

εδώ οδηγίες κάποιων κατασκευαστών:
http://www.indesit.gr/%CE%BF%CE%B9%C...tt.do?pline=20

http://www.whirlpool.gr/Ypostherixe/...-mikrokymhaton

http://www.sanitas.com.gr/faqCat.aspx?id=11#

Και κάποιες πληροφορίες :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microwave_oven

http://engineering.mit.edu/live/news...in-a-microwave
Φιλικά.

----------

bchris (30-04-13)

----------


## gponiris

:Blush:  καλα ολα αυτα,αλλα μηπως ξερει καποιος να  μου απαντησει στα ερωτηματα μου?  :Cool:  :Tongue:

----------


## ezizu

Μπορείς με προσοχή, να προσπαθήσεις να καθαρίσεις το εσωτερικό του φούρνου, με το σφουγγαράκι και ίσως μαζί με υγρό καθαριστικό τύπου ζιφ. Αν φύγει όμως το χρώμα θέλει οπωσδήποτε βάψιμο.
Ανταλλακτικά στην γειτονιά σου ίσως βρεις στον Κομίνη, ή   στον Κουρλαμπά, ρίξε μια ματιά στο internet για διεύθυνση και τηλέφωνα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ξανά βάψε το σημείο εκείνο, τοπικά, με την κατάλληλη μπογιά και κάνε τις δοκιμές σου.


Δεδομένου ότι είναι σμάλτο από κατασκευής (με προδιαγραφές) και αν θέλουμε να το βάψουμε (που δεν εγκρίνετε λόγω αναθυμιάσεων) με οποιαδήποτε μπογιά  ... ποια είναι η κατάλληλη μπογιά/ή σπρέυ? .. εντάξει υπάρχει και το σπρέυ (σμάλτου) αλλά πόσο εγκεκριμένο είναι? (όταν αναφερόμαστε στην ασφάλεια της υγείας μας).

Έπειτα δεν αναφέρθηκε πουθενά στο ότι πρέπει να προσέξει ο φίλος μας που προσπαθεί να κάνει κάτι .. ότι υπάρχουν επικίνδυνες τάσεις στην συσκευή . (μην νομίσει ότι είναι κανένα μιξεράκι του φραπέ) 

Για μένα από εδώ και μπρος γνώμη μου είναι να συνεχίσει να το δουλεύει όπως έχει (έστω και ξεφτισμένο / άλλοι τα έχουν και χειρότερα με σκουριές) . (σαν ποιο ενημερωμένος τώρα) ότι δεν πρέπει να μπαίνουν μεταλλικά αντικείμενα μέσα . (και επειδή ανάφερε ότι το ξαναδοκίμασε και πήγε καλά "αλλά φοβήθηκε") . πάραυτα νομίζω ότι αν συνεχίσει όπως έχει (χωρίς να το βάψει απλά να καθαρίσει της καπνιές / και μίκα που δεν διακρίνω στις φωτογραφίες την μίκα ως ελαττωματική ) . 
Στην συνέχεια αν δει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα . να τα παρατήσει και να πάρει ένα σωστό πράγμα.

----------


## ezizu

Πέτρο κάποιες κατασκευάστριες εταιρίες ,παρέχουν σίγουρα αυτό το ειδικό χρώμα,είτε σε δοχείο με ειδικό πινελάκι (που συνήθως βρίσκεται ενσωματωμένο στο καπάκι / πώμα του δοχείου) ,είτε σε μορφή spray.Είναι κατάλληλο για την επισκευή του εσωτερικού των φούρνων μικροκυμάτων.Μπορεί όμως, εκτός από τις αντιπροσωπείες να βρει και στο εμπόριο .Δεν ξέρω ποιος έχει τέτοιο χρώμα στην Ελλάδα (λογικά κάποιος  θα έχει), αλλά βάζω ένα link, από το εξωτερικό, με τέτοιου είδους μπογιά, για να πάρετε μια ιδέα:

http://www.apwagner.com/index.php?ma...&cPath=142_146

http://www.apwagner.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29309  13

Όσο για τις υψηλές και επικίνδυνες τάσεις  που σωστά αναφέρεις ότι υπάρχουν,(καθώς και εκπομπή μικροκυμάτων),δεν υπάρχει νομίζω κάποιο θέμα, επειδή δεν χρειάζεται σε καμία περίπτωση να ανοίξει το καπάκι του φούρνου για να κάνει την συγκεκριμένη εργασία / επισκευή στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου, αλλά νομίζω ούτε του το πρότεινε κάποιος ( να ανοίξει το καπάκι) ώστε να γίνει κάποια ιδιαίτερη επισήμανση.
Εννοείται ότι αν κάποιος αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί με ηλεκτρικές συσκευές ,θα πρέπει να ξέρει τι κάνει  και απαιτείται να έχει, έστω, κάποιες βασικές σχετικές γνώσεις, ιδιαίτερα  για την ασφάλειά του.

Για την μίκα θα πω ότι κάποιοι φούρνοι παλαιότερα, δεν είχαν καθόλου μίκα, αλλά αντί για μίκα,είχαν κάποια κατάλληλη διαμόρφωση στο μεταλλικό τοίχωμα του φούρνου.
Μπορεί όμως,αν δεν βρει για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, να αγοράσει μια μίκα γενικής χρήσης (έχει ο Κομίνης με κωδικό 77.15.50.10 στο παρακάτω link http://www.kominis.gr/index.php?p_cat=6  )* και να την κόψει στις διαστάσεις που θέλει.

* Υ.Γ.  Επειδή το link με την μίκα δεν φαίνεται, την βρίσκεις ως εξής: στην σελίδα που έχεις ήδη ανοιχτή από το συγκεκριμένο link, πας στην αναζήτηση προϊόντος και στην επιλογή ''όλες οι υποομάδες''   επιλέγεις φούρνος μικροκυμάτων και στην συνέχεια πατάς το αναζήτηση .Θα σου βγάλει όλα τα ανταλλακτικά για τους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων.

----------


## gponiris

> ......(χωρίς να το βάψει απλά να καθαρίσει της καπνιές / *και μίκα που δεν διακρίνω στις φωτογραφίες την μίκα ως ελαττωματική* )






> _Για την μίκα θα πω ότι κάποιοι φούρνοι παλαιότερα, δεν είχαν  καθόλου μίκα, αλλά αντί για μίκα,είχαν κάποια κατάλληλη διαμόρφωση στο  μεταλλικό τοίχωμα του φούρνου._
> Μπορεί όμως,αν δεν βρει για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, να αγοράσει μια μίκα γενικής χρήσης (έχει ο Κομίνης με κωδικό 77.15.50.10 στο παρακάτω link http://www.kominis.gr/index.php?p_cat=6  )* και να την κόψει στις διαστάσεις που θέλει.


Δεν εχει καθολου μικα και οπως ανεφερα δεν γνωριζω αν ειχε,γιατι το  παλικαρι μου τον εδωσε ετσι.Εχει ομως μια κοιλη στο τοιχωμα  που με  κανει να αναρωτιεμαι(συμφωνα με τον esizu) αν ειχε οντως.Παντως εχει  2τρυπες δεξια και αριστερα του τοιχωματος που με κανουν να πιστευω οτι  στερεωνεται μικα εκει πανω.Οποτε μενω αναποφασιστος.....  :Unsure:  
Στον κομινη δεν εχει για delonghi mw314 μικα(ωστε να μαθω  τουλαχιστον οτι περνει μικα),εχει ομως γενικης χρησεως.Το ερωτημα οποτε  ειναι αν οντως περνει μικα,και αν ναι,πως να τη στερεωσω και την κοψω  αφου δεν υπαρχουν ουτε βιδες ουτε πατρον...

Ευχαριστω πολυ για το  χρονο που διαθεσατε προς εξυπηρετηση μου και λυπαμαι που δεν εχω  παραθεσει καλυτερες φωτο ωστε να εχετε ξεκαθαρη εικονα(εχει χαλασει η  καμερα μου)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> λυπαμαι που δεν εχω παραθεσει καλυτερες φωτο ωστε να εχετε ξεκαθαρη εικονα(εχει χαλασει η καμερα μου)


Που είναι το πρόβλημα ? για την κάμερα ? ... στο Howtofixit είσαι ... κάνε ερώτηση και για αυτήν και επανερχόμαστε ! :Επιθετικός:

----------


## gponiris

> Που είναι το πρόβλημα ? για την κάμερα ? ... στο Howtofixit είσαι ... κάνε ερώτηση και για αυτήν και επανερχόμαστε !


χαχαχα!! :hahahha:  
Σε αυτο ειναι θεμα χρονου απλα.Ειχε ραγισει η οθονη tft της καμερας μετα απο πτωση και μου ηρθε προσφατα κινεζικο ανταλλακτικο.Εχω βρει οδηγιες για το χειρουργιο  οποτε μενει να βρω χρονο   :Tongue2:  :Thumbup:

----------


## gponiris

Καταρχην χρονια πολλα και χριστος ανεστη! Καταφερα και εφερα στη ζωη την καμερα και συναπτω τη φωτο του εσωτερικου του φουρνου,μηπως βοηθησει περισσοτερο στην αντιληψη της ζημιας  :Smile:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Χρόνια πολλά.
Θα στερεωθεί στα "αυτιά"-υποδοχές

----------


## gponiris

Ολα τελεια!!!!Πηγα κομινη πηρα μικα 15χ20εκ περιπου(3,5ε) και την εκοψα στα μετρα του.Την τοποθετησα στα αυτακια και ο φουρνος λειτουργει απροβληματιστα  :Smile:  Kαλοριζικος!! Μπορει να κλεισει το θεμαααα!!!  :Tongue2:

----------

